# For Guys: do you use hairstyling products?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I mainly use wax.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

nope. It's always felt like I've got gunk in there, or that it's to stiff - like a shell. (Yea, there's probably better ones that aren't like that....but I don't to bother, I've got good hair already, lol. Just have to keep it cut shorter to be more manageable).


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I use wax.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have fine hair so I put mousse in it to kep it from going all poofy and flying away. It won't do anything unless I wet it down first.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

No, just jojoba or vitamin e oil to prevent dryness.

Last time I was at the hairdressers, she suggested I use styling products on occasions I don't need to be conservative. I have not tried them yet.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Not most of the time. It bugs me, when I have something sticky in my hair.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

I use Axe messy look paste

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=205078&catid=183510&aid=338666&aparam=205078

It is quite amazing.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Never


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

:cry


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I use pomade, "Murray's Pomade" to be exact. For that greasy look.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes I use a ton of hair gel and some hairspray. I've also used sugar water which I heard was suppose to be like hairspray but I don't think I used enough sugar because my hair only got a little bit hard after about an hour. Also, I heard bees start chasing you if you use sugar water.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I only knew about gel and hairspray.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Not really using, but I have pure coconut oil for my messy dry hair just in case...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. I don't use hairstyle products.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

fiber wax


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't really know what the difference between all of them are, but I'm guessing it's styling cream that I use.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not usually, but if I'm doing something where I should dress up, or I get a new haircut I like to indulge a little bit.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like it when guys put gel in their hair.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i don't even use soap.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i use gatsby clay whenever i want to look good.

http://s46.radikal.ru/i114/1006/49/7d3c9af3b8a0.jpg


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Right now nothing, but I'm considering to use styling cream.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I use texturising gum. My hair looks horrible and fluffy after a shower unless I put product in it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's been years since I've used a hairstyling product.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing at all. I believe the one time I put something in my hair was the year 6 graduation, all i put on was a little bit of gel. Didn't feel right.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

none needed for 1cm of hair.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't put anything in my hair if I'm going to work because I'm just going to wear a hat all day and/or get super sweaty and just in general look like a hobo.

My hair's usually pretty dry, so if I go out into the "real" world I'll work in a little bit of mousse.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. But I used to use gel in the 80s.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Gel.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

No, I don't use any. Sometimes I am tempted to try something just to hold my hair, fringe in particular, into the position I want it- cycling to uni messes it around a bit. 
But I don't really know what sort of thing would fit the bill, so I haven't tried it.
People are always trying to get me to straighten my hair. I was forced into it once and it looked decent, but I can't be bothered with that hassle.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I like to lather it up with honey, then pull it into nice tight spikes.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I put some gel in my hair when it's wet just so it doesn't stick out in crazy ways once it's dry.

I find this to be less of a pain than the alternative, which would be cutting it every week to keep it short enough that it wouldn't matter.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I have nappy hair so I use gel to control it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I a pomade to give my hair a little shine after a washing/shower, not for styling purposes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I use wax, rarely - it stops me from playing with my hair when i'm nervous. :teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

SPC said:


> i use gatsby clay whenever i want to look good.
> 
> http://s46.radikal.ru/i114/1006/49/7d3c9af3b8a0.jpg


"In my younger and more vulnerable years my father gave me some styling clay that I've been using in my hair ever since."


----------



## Guigo (Sep 22, 2012)

Anything to make my hair stiff... sometimes I use soap if I don't have any conventional stuff... even tried crushing some viagra and applying but that didn't work


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I use gel.......and kinda have a neat / scruffy sort iof hairstyle that way.....if i don't put anything on, then it just looks all frizzy and fluffy.....I hate that....so now i cannot go without gel now, as of how obsesses i have now become with my appearance.

Like this but my hair is very dark brown....almost black in colour


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I use a styling cream for volume and shine, and a gel to keep it in place.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I have nappy hair lmao


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Gel.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

When I had short hair, I used gel or wax. Now that I have longer hair I don't need to. I usually just tie it back.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Never have in my life.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nope, don't know how to really explain it but I cut my own hair in a way that it's normally the way how I like it.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

wax, I feel like I should experiment more often but I can't risk ****ing it up and looking like a fool.


----------

